# Iron Clad Dreadnoughts



## fuzzawakka (Nov 16, 2008)

I am wondering if Iron Clad dreadnoughts are a competative option and if they are how do you use them. I really love the model and the seismic hammer and would like to use it in tournaments but I am wondering how (if its even possible) you use it affectively.

I thought of drop podding it in and popping smoke allowing my lines to fire and move up closer while there lines are shooting at the av 13 and I am getting cover and if it survives it could shoot and charge something nasty and then my stuff could move closer and pop smoke and continue to shoot in the back.

Or the standard drop and shoot and hope it lives strategy. 

Would love to hear thoughts and experiences with them.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

They really work best w/2HKs in a Las/Plas or Missile Spam army to add some combat support or in a 6 Dread army on the drop. Otherwise a normal Dread is pretty much a better buy for the points spent, especially on the drop. AV13 isn't much of a difference to AV12 against meltaguns.


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

What His Pinkness said.


----------



## Drizzt_13 (May 22, 2009)

Kirby said:


> They really work best w/2HKs in a Las/Plas or Missile Spam army to add some combat support or in a 6 Dread army on the drop. Otherwise a normal Dread is pretty much a better buy for the points spent, especially on the drop. AV13 isn't much of a difference to AV12 against meltaguns.


Also, having 12 inch melta range as opposed to 6 really gives you a much larger window of opportunity and potential to place yourself in a better position.


----------



## SHarrington (Jan 7, 2010)

Slightly off the topic, but as a Tyranid Player, I stress more over Venerable Dreads then Ironclad. Just FYI.

From my army's perspective Ironclads are easier to kill.


----------



## fuzzawakka (Nov 16, 2008)

As for the venerable dreadnought, I also really like the model although there is no hammer but still I love the way it looks. Is it really a viable option as well in a tournament. To pay 60 extra points just to have you reroll the damage table when you could pay 45 more points and have two dreads. I really want the ironclad or the venerable dread to be an option but you guys are persuading me that it isnt.


----------



## SHarrington (Jan 7, 2010)

Buy a couple more, put them on smaller bases, and play them as: "Counts as Terminators"?

Most bad ass tournament list ever!


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

DA get cheap Venerable. If you want to stomach a sub-par Codex for just about everything else, you can get 3 Ven Dreads cheap.


----------



## Raptors8th (Jul 3, 2009)

Chumbalaya said:


> DA get cheap Venerable. If you want to stomach a sub-par Codex for just about everything else, you can get 3 Ven Dreads cheap.


Or BT, who aren't (as) sub-par and get them for cheap _and_ have access to vet skills (USRs).


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Or just use the venerable model for a normal dread.

I think ironclads work well as a defensive unit in a shooty army. They are actually twice as hard to kill for S8 fists compared to armour 12 dreads and defensive grenades make them safer still. A couple of HKs can help take people's transports away before the melta gets in range.

Personally I don't like dropping stuff and I don't think ironclads are a good unit to drop. The armour makes little difference against meltas and their shorter range causes problems. Sternguard would probably be better.

On the whole I think ironclads are ok but not outstanding. They look like they would be good in the right list.


----------

